# Friday night under the lights at the river!



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

guys round three of the harc is going back to the river and its time to practice. just confirmed with ken and he said lets get it on. if enough 1/8 scale buggies show up, we will race for cash. he'll have the lights on and the track timer runnin, and as always its BYOB. it is 5$ for practice and we are sometimes out there till 12:00-1:00 am. i talked to several people today that plan on going out there. the gate is open at noon on friday, so if you aint going to work.... you got no excuse.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd love to but seeing that the parts to fix my buggy from mike's this past saturday Im not gonna make it, I think Teddy (LT280Z) and I were planning on going next friday. makes it an every other weekend kinda thing. But I wont be at work friday, i got fired today hahah


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Didn't you just get that job?


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

all i can say is the wrecker business is a cut throat business.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Didnt make sense to me, I was loading more than the other guys, I dunno very screwy. They had fired someone to hire me, but I already got something lined up.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Seems like they can't let the new guy out shine the rest. 

Man, I need to get out to the River. I can't make it this Friday. Is this going to be an every Friday thing. I may just have to catch a ride with one if you guys one day I get the stamp of approval...lol.



BTW the 2.0 once that drive train loosens up, it's Killa!!! I luuuuuuuuuuuuuv it, glad I bought it. The Losi 8ight and the 2.0 night and day.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Rodge, that sounds great count me in. I didn't get fired but I'll quit Friday if it means I get to run for a change.


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

Count me and maybe....someone else going.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Ill be there. Plan on leaving work around 2 or 3.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Man, I wish I could venture down there, I may be able to go next weekend though.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

ok screw it, im going lol


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Im planning on making it...as of now. I will bring my 13yo son and his slash and my buggy. (im not the best driver and could use the practice) wink wink...cash payout right.....

Maybe if we can get a throw together race and pay the kids a few bucks to marshal for us.

Will


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I will be there. I should be over this stupid cold by then.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Cool darren and willy... I was able to get all the parts to fix the mugen, so HOPEFULLY i will be able to get it done by then. need to try out a couple of motors aswell, the VZB started leakin from the front bearing pretty bad this past weekend at mikes


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a feeling the river track will be more fun with a car thats the right size! I led a few laps with the 1/10 so maybe i can do the same with the truggy!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Teddy, You are going to like 1/8 scale a lot more at the River


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

i glad to here that you are going to quit your job, killer. will chucky be able to handle it without you? i'm currently tryin to get all the boys from rc hobby to bring their stuff out there. darren....try some pine needle tea.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

"pine needle tea"..... is that like some kungfu panda stuff?


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

D, I dont think it will be quite as hard to keep up as it was with the 1/10! cant wait. Im gonna need some help tuning this thing though. Low end is terrible.

Pine needle tea huh....I would pound a couple Odwalla C-monsters and call it a day. They have a ton of vitamin C in them and they can kick a cold to the curb.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Step1
 Select your pine needles by picking the newest green ones from the tree. These would be the ones nearest the end of each branch, and slightly lighter green than the rest of the needles. 
Step2
Finely chop them until you have about 1/2 cup. 
Step3
Add your needles to the boiling water and simmer for about 20 minutes, or until the volume of water has reduced by about 1/3. 
Step4
Allow it to steep for anywhere from 20 minutes to overnight, depending on how strong you like your tea. The result will be a reddish colored tea with a mild taste. Store in the refrigerator.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Can someone link a mapquest to exactly where Rivertrack is?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

www.riverracetrack.com

Not sure where you live Guff, but from 288S and the Beltway, it's about 40 minutes. It's like dead on 60 minutes from the center of Houston.

Worth the drive, your Dad will LOVE that place if he can make it! It's RIGHT on the river.......you should come out on the 28th for our next race!

here's a nice little view of the place, and a lap around the track (the layout is slightly different now)


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Guffinator said:


> Can someone link a mapquest to exactly where Rivertrack is?


There is a link on the website. www.riverracetrack.com

Its not as hard to get to as it seems. I can give you directions to it over the phone fairly easy. If you want to go u could follow me or ride together or something.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

I think im bringing some meat for that huge grill they have! BYOM haha


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

If you use mapquest or the like, it can throw you off a little. Take this route:

288 south to 35&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.take a right on 35
In about 5-7 miles you'll see 521&#8230;&#8230;.take a left on 521 (think it's south at that point)
This takes you straight into a town and the road will dead end (think it's West Columbia or something)&#8230;&#8230;take a left at the dead end
About 1-2 miles on the edge of that town, the road forks&#8230;&#8230;take it to the right (I think that's actually 521 south again)
About 1-2 miles you'll go over a bridge, and it's the first road on your right. It's directly across from a log cabin looking house. The track is ½ mile or so down on the right. DO NOT CONFUSE THIS BRIDGE WITH AN OLD RUSTY BRIDGE THAT YOU WILL COME TO BEFORE YOU GET TO THAT TOWN WHERE 521 DEAD ENDS.


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

the only reson i brought up the pine neddle tea was i saw it on man vs. wild and he was drinking that stuff and i remembered that, he was also eating bugs......yuk. can't wait till this friday, rubine i'm gonna whip your arce. you 2 darren. i have thrown down the gauntlet. react to me!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I see Redfish.


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm originally from Angleton and there are a couple different ways from Lake Jackson to go. One will connect you to FM521 before crossing the bridge coming into Brazoria and second way is coming in from the southside of Brazoria on Hwy 36. 

I'm getting off work at 2pm and Adam is meeting me at the house and heading out from there.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

VW- Im converting an old ofna buggy to brushless. Mamba monster 2650 kit, rc-monster motor mount.

What kind of lipos do you use in your losi? Mine will be 4s 5000mah.

Will


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

wily said:


> VW- Im converting an old ofna buggy to brushless. Mamba monster 2650 kit, rc-monster motor mount.
> 
> What kind of lipos do you use in your losi? Mine will be 4s 5000mah.
> 
> Will


Will

I just replied on your topic.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

vwracing56 said:


> I'm getting off work at 2pm and Adam is meeting me at the house and heading out from there.


Okay got the buggy all fixed and ready for friday, looking forward to it.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Did you fix that ghetto thottle/brake linkage I rigged for you 8)


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Not yet ill knock that out before the next harc race. I really appreciate all your help saturday


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

No problem....its no fun when if your stuff is not working. You will learn the ins and outs of that hobby, time is all you need.






And Money to pay for the learning screw ups


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

luke.....come join me on the dark side.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

It appears that the weather is on our side this weekend...They are saying we may get rain later in the weekend but for now things look good for friday!


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been watching that allweek hahahah teddy aren't u bringin stuff to bbq?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I am finally getting over the cold from he**. Went to the Dr today becuase I pulled a muscle coughing so much for the last week and a half. Got a script of steriods. So look out I will be super bulked up guy at the track. Hack me and prepare to experience "The Roid Rage" Ha Ha Hopefully I will make out. I haven't driven in two weeks and I am experiencing severe withdrawls.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll be out there about 4ish, anyone bringing a truggy or is it mostly 1/10 and buggies. Oh Rodger you won't be kicking anything cause you'll have your hands full of Grande Bolas!


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Im bringing a truggy


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

I finish the Losi 8ight last night and its ready to go. :bounce: Just got to charged the lipos and pack everything up tonight.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

great I'll have my XT8, need to get it setup for the river and it will be nice to run with another truggy. I don't have a CDL but I also am a truck driver!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Is that thing fast as a MOFO Meredith!?!?!?


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Is that thing fast as a MOFO Meredith!?!?!?


YEP!!  I hadn't even touch the ESC yet. :rotfl: I'll have to de-tune it from the track. Mmmm.... I should atleast build another dragcar with this setup in it and see what it runs

NOT!!!!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

i will be there about 4:00

Will


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

wily said:


> i will be there about 4:00
> 
> Will


+1


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I am hoping to be there by 5 or 6


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

around 7


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Merideth and I will be there about 3 or 4


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Someone bringing a camera to take some pictures?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

cypressvendetta said:


> Someone bringing a camera to take some pictures?


 I will bring mine


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Cool darren I need some pics of my buggy between crashes hah


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

This sure is a long trip out to the river track..... Vwracing drives like a grandmaw!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

He races VW's...what do you expect????


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

rodgedaddy said:


> the only reson i brought up the pine neddle tea was i saw it on man vs. wild and he was drinking that stuff and i remembered that, he was also eating bugs......yuk. can't wait till this friday, rubine i'm gonna whip your arce. you 2 darren. i have thrown down the gauntlet. react to me!!!!


 Hey Roger, Who's your dadday?


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

cypressvendetta said:


> This sure is a long trip out to the river track..... Vwracing drives like a grandmaw!


Sure...... bro :ac550:


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Man last night was a blast, the turnout was ridiculous for such short notice. Over 28 entries in run what you brung was the most fun I've ever had. I think I pitted 5 cars at once in the A main, good thing they make different color fuels. The best part of the night was watching Deno and ******* trying to blow their motors, now thats what I call Friday Night Lights.

Darren did you win the $$$ over all, cause if you did it wasn't because of your pitman...LOL


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

Guffinator said:


> He races VW's...what do you expect????


Mmmm.... 10.60's and your slow Mustang sure bro! :cheers:


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

Man I had a great time last night and meeting everyone. Can't wait to get back out there. Thanks to Teddy and Adam for helping me out. :cheers:

I got word last night that Adam was going to kick me butt if I get another RC dragcar again, so I'm here to stay. :biggrin:


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

killerkustoms said:


> Man last night was a blast, the turnout was ridiculous for such short notice. Over 28 entries in run what you brung was the most fun I've ever had. I think I pitted 5 cars at once in the A main, good thing they make different color fuels. The best part of the night was watching Deno and ******* trying to blow their motors, now thats what I call Friday Night Lights.
> 
> Darren did you win the $$$ over all, cause if you did it wasn't because of your pitman...LOL


 I won. It can't hurt having the track owner as your pitman.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

I had a blast....I had the holeshot in the first race and got tagged in the quad. It is amazing how quick you can go from first to last. 4 laps later my clutch let go with sparks coming out. I raced my slash in the next qual...no chance at all.

Will


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Lastnight was awesome.... ton of people just for a lil ole practice...cant wait to see the pictures teddy took


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

All of the pics are here: http://s133.photobucket.com/albums/q49/LT280z/

The visitor password is marvin...no caps.

Most of the pictures are blurry but there area few decent ones too.

Here's a few


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

car looks good flying hahaha thanks teddy.... think doug had a few drinks? lol


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

yep fun times. great pics. that green slash is sharp


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

[email protected]! I dont think I have ever seen him NORMAL. Wow!


----------



## captdave (Mar 18, 2005)

test


----------



## captdave (Mar 18, 2005)

test


----------

